# Specialized Myka FSR Comp Womens 2008



## pxatzis (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello Ladies...and Gents,

I have one question conbcerning the correct size for a Myka fsr comp 2008 model.

My friend is 1.65 cm and currently rides a giant rock size small with mens frame.

The specs for the myka frame are here http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34152 if it helps (select uk)


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

hi there px-
sorry I can't help you with sizing. The last Spec fsr I had was a '99 and the sizing keeps changing. Try over at the specialized forum, I'm sure there's folk with first hand experience there! good luck


----------



## Turbs1 (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife has moved from a Spec SJ hardtail which was a mens frame (don't think they made a womens frame back then) size 17 or Med. She's now riding a SJ safire Comp. She's moved to a large in this style to get the bike to fit properly.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've got a Stumpy FSR expert, w's medium. I'm about 5'4, not sure of the inseam but i think it's about 30". Sorry, can't translate that into Brit-speak for you.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

1.65cm is PRETTY short


----------



## pxatzis (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks to all. 
I've put an order for the medium size frame.
I've also noticed that the diference is in the length of the top tube and the stem. If it's too long I'll probably swap the stem for a shorter one. Currently in the HT she uses a adjustable stem which is also a good case .

BTW: Some photos from the Greek mountains 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

